# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  giúp code về tạo form đăng nhập bằng vb6 với

## dungwinline

giúp tạo mình tạo form đăng nhập gôm 2 textbox và 2 nút "đăng nhập" và "làm lại".
kết nối csdl access, trong bảng "đăng nhâp" có hai trường name và pass.
khi "đăng nhập" tên người dùng vào txtname, pass vào txtpass. nhấn vào nút "đăng nhập" thì kiểm tra xem name và pass này có chính xác với csdl hay ko?
nếu có thì cho vào trang tiếp theo còn ko có hoặc sai thì yêu cầu nhập lại.
mjh cũng ko rành về vb6 cho lắm,mjh đã tìm khá nhìu tài liệu rùi mà vẫn chưa làm đc nữa..
mong các anh em cao thủ hơn giúp cho em với vì em làm để nộp bài thi huhuhu

yh:boy_lonely_114

----------

